# Makita MAC2400 Oiled Twin Hot Dog Compressor



## Ottis

Great review. What does one of those go for ?


----------



## ND2ELK

Don: I paid $300 for the unit. Thanks for asking.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Tom,
That is a sweet looking system….......well done.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review Tom
I prefer my compressors outside the shop


----------



## KentS

Thanks Tom. I've been wondering about that compressor. We've sold it several times--Feedback is always good. It seems like a great compressor.


----------



## davidroberts

I bought the exact model on Amazon about 15 months ago for my 2 car garage shop. Love it. Wouldn't trade it. Great for a DIY and hobbist. Even handled a framing nailer without missing a beat. Perfect for my pinners and brad nailers. I was very concerned about noise because I had a small oiless compressor that would run you out of the garage even with the door up. This compressor is marketed as very quite and for my money it's a dream.. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Hunterastin

i wish my compressor was quiet, i have a sixty gallon Cambal Hausfield and it is extremly loud but the advantage is it has a huge tank so it dont run that much


----------



## ahock

I used one of those on a job for awhile, it was great; couldn't keep up with a roofing nailer, but worked for a framer. It definitely is quiet, I sat it under the miter saw station and standing there could have a conversation without a problem. I love my porter cable, but I can't really have a conversation while it's running.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## moshel

Oh… I was so happy to read that there is a quite compressor… Alas, they don't sell it here in NZ.
Thats sad.
My compressor can be heard through 3 doors. and it gives my an adrenaline rush every time it starts when I am working.


----------



## thiel

FYI… I am seeing these Factory Reconditioned with warranty on Ebay (username rafsupply) for $179! I don't know a thing about the seller, but they have a good reputation on ebay and a professional website. Apparently they are a certifed Makita Reconditioned dealer too…


----------



## thiel

Ended up picking up that refurb. It's perfect! Can't tell it's not new.

I can confirm… this thing is QUIET. I now have it mounted right in the bottom of my workbench and it cycles on and off without giving me even a flinch.


----------



## BriMtl

I have that compressor. Bought it after reading nothing but great reviews everywhere.
It's relative quietness is one of it's best features.
It is pretty heavy for carrying but I notice some owners have it tied to a hand truck.


----------



## Dustin

I love these Makita compressors. I've got the 3hp which is a little bit louder but not by much and it's still unbelievably quiet. I wish they made 240V stationary compressors too.


----------

